# Cant swear in new president



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

The constitution's provisions state that the president's swearing-in ceremony takes place before both the lower and upper houses.
However, considering the High Constitutional Court issued a verdict on Thursday dissolving the People's Assembly (lower house), 

So the new president of Egypt is to take the oath of office in front of the High Constitutional Court.

Does that mean in 6 months it will be declared as un-constitutional :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Lanason said:


> So the new president of Egypt is to take the oath of office in front of the High Constitutional Court.
> 
> Does that mean in 6 months it will be declared as un-constitutional :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


Or in four years?

I read an article yesterday which was quite interesting. Evidently, declaring parliament unconstitutional has happened before, three times if I remember correctly - and once after it had been in session for four years.


----------

